# No HDMI output



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a power cut last night, and it seems to have resulted in my Tivo losing the HDMI output.

I know the box is ok because I'm getting a picture through a scart connection to a DVR, and from an HDMI from there to the telly.

I've tried power rebooting the box a couple of times, power rebooting the TV to try to force a handshake, tried switching cables and ports ... nothing doing.

I haven't tried a reset from the menu yet as I don't want to lose my recordings, so does anyone have any suggestions? Has anyone been through this situation with a current Virgin Tivo box?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I would switch both of them off and left both off for 5 minutes (at same time).

While they are off remove the cable completely and reinsert it.

They power everything back up.

A menu reset is for programme data - not the hardware.


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

Tried that thanks, but no joy.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

It is not uncommon for a mains failure to kill electrical kit - do you have your TiVo and TV on a surge protector?


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a good point. I thought I did, but it seems like I haven't. Virgin delivered a new box today, and I've ordered a surge protector from Amazon.

The really odd thing about all this, which baffled both me and the Virgin engineer, is that the very first startup message page displayed ok, which suggests that the box port (and the cable itself) was fine - and yet from then on everything went blank!

Strange.


----------

